# Buck Mount???



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Is shoulder mounting a buck hard? I wana try this summer and i wanna know if it is worth it? What is the first steps? I think im gonna get my stuff from Van ***** catolog. any info will help.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

If you look back through the threads you'll find something about mounting a deer head.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, if you have a lil' patience...Deerheads are a lot easier than say birds or fish! Check around the internet...taxidermy.net would be a good place to start and find some good how to books...Good Luck!


----------



## PipSqueak (Mar 24, 2006)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=25722

Here you go, hope this helps!


----------

